# Sticky  Exposure ideas?



## MyWifeIsBoss

Hi guys,

I've focused quite a bit on exposing my pup to all the weird stuff I could think of but does anyone have any more ideas?

He's been to lots of forests, beaches, PSA prep club, hardware store, gardening store, airport, schools, CBD, train stations and stuff like that. All the normal stuff. Shot my bow around him. Clay bird shooting club. WW2 bunkers and tunnels.

But I realised the other day that he's never seen a bathroom in his life and he wasn't that keen on my parent's one, lol. So ideas please 

Also, would you say you can start dialing back the heavy exposure focus at around 20 weeks? Or how long does it continue for?

Chur


----------



## Gwyllgi

Take to amusement arcades, where there is a lot of noise and lights and just walk through with your pup on a lead or even theme parks and outdoor public markets.

If there is a farm near you or a petting zoo and they allow dogs, you could take your pup but keep on a lead. Walk past fields that have animals in there but again make sure that your pup is under control.

stand outside airports as the planes are landing and taking off, take your pup to the docks and walk around the boats.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Amusement arcade is a great idea!


----------



## Biscuit

My pup seems scares to cross boardwalk type bridges with water underneath. walking over grates with big holes too. think i didn't do enough surface exposure. we still work on them. 

also fireworks are not going down great.

other than that plenty of heavy machinery, schools, ambulances, carnival, close exposure to cars (when its dark and wet too),


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Ah, yes!!! I should go out at night more!


----------



## tim_s_adams

A couple things I missed and my dog showed some reluctance about later on were, basements, elevators, glass fronted buildings or even hallways within buildings (if glass fronted), metal bleachers, and steel grates over water. I would also highly recommend going out of your way to expose your dog to as many types of animals you can! Ducks and geese, cats, goats, cattle, horses etc.

All are great practice. 

For my dog, rabbits seemed to take the longest to get over. Something about that fast movement that a dog's prey drive just can't ignore - easily!!


----------



## Biscuit

automatic doors too!


----------



## Gwyllgi

When I'm doing environmental work with green dogs at work, I take them to shopping precincts and sit them by the automatic glass sliding doors and walk in an out with the dog. I also walk them close to moving shopping carts and wheel chairs or push chairs. I also lift the dogs up on to parked shopping trolleys and walk them along the tops whilst moving the trolleys.

Also, walking past free standing metal shop signs and banging them as you pass by with the dog. If there are two of us, then one will walk ahead and drop large soft items, such as dog beds or dog toys as the dog approaches or walks past.

We will constantly put obstacles in the dogs way, so that they have to maneuver around or over them.

I will take them to a railway station and walk along the platform as the trains are coming in and leaving and go up on the railway bridge and walk along as the trains pass underneath and get the dog to sit or lie down on the bridge whilst the train is stationary and whilst it is moving.

I will walk them in haulage yards, between the large trucks and lift them up into the back of empty trailers and bang the sides and floor of the trailer.

They'll be taken to fire stations and the like and walk past outside as the fire trucks go out with their lights and sirens sounding.

One, that is overlooked is, sitting down with your dog on a park bench or outside a cafe and letting your dog take in the sights, sounds and smells of every day things passing by.


----------



## Gwyllgi

Just want to point out that you bang the shop signs with your fist not with the dog


----------



## KarmaPuppy

Gwyllgi said:


> Just want to point out that you bang the shop signs with your fist not with the dog


knew i was doing something wrong....


----------



## Sabis mom

Glass front buildings still give Shadow fits. Flashing lights on construction barricades, daycares, HOTEL LOBBIES! That one threw Shadow for a loop. Lawn signs, skate parks. 
I use Wal-Mart a lot, because Walmartians. Just sit outside the doors.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

Some things that made my dog do doubletakes:

Horses
Large tractors 
Bears
Deer
Ambulances or police cars with sirens on
People in wheelchairs
Bobcats
Foxes
Wild animal smells when out hiking
Donkeys
Goats
Tiny yapping dogs
Armadillos
Manatees
Alligators
Sand Hill Cranes
Llamas
Emus
Large pigs


----------



## drparker151

Campfires, motorcycles, tractors or other heavy machinery


----------



## WNGD

Very young people, very old people


----------



## KarmaPuppy

WNGD said:


> Very young people, very old people


both of those frighten me too


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Cats, you want to expose your dog to cats. They are tempting and everywhere. 

Heavy exposure occurs the first year for my dogs and then to a lesser degree, lifelong.


----------



## Gwyllgi

Also, people with walking aids such as a cane or crutches.

Work persons in hi-viz jackets and helmets.


----------



## chuckd

Sabis mom said:


> ...I use Wal-Mart a lot, because Walmartians. Just sit outside the doors.


I literally lol'd reading this at work. We call them "Wal-Folk".

ORPHAN HEIDI, where the heck did you happen across a manatee?!


----------



## chuckd

I spend a ton of time on different surfaces, flooring and also the transitions between disimilar types, e.g. tile to hardwood to carpet, etc.

I love the list that is being compiled here- so many new & great ideas!


----------



## Chip Blasiole

Try walking your dog is a wheelbarrow. Go up and down metal stairs and have your dog sit on street street grates. Have him walk into small dark spaces like small closets or dark spaces he has to crawl under. Test him for gun sureness starting at a distance with smaller caliber ammo. Hang out at an airport if one is near. Take him on a small boat if you have access. Make a can curtain with bb's in the aluminum cans. Go to a public playground and get him to jump on and walk on the different obstacles. Get a long board and put it on cinder blocks at each end and have him walk across and increase the heighth over time. Escalators and elevators.The list is endless.


----------



## Fodder

Although i generally just live my (mostly urban environment) life and gain exposures that way.... I do think it’s a good list and i’ve Stickied this thread.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Orphan Heidi said:


> Some things that made my dog do doubletakes:
> 
> Horses
> Large tractors
> Bears
> Deer
> Ambulances or police cars with sirens on
> People in wheelchairs
> Bobcats
> Foxes
> Wild animal smells when out hiking
> Donkeys
> Goats
> Tiny yapping dogs
> Armadillos
> Manatees
> Alligators
> Sand Hill Cranes
> Llamas
> Emus
> Large pigs


NZ terrestrial wildlife includes introduced nothing as awesome as this. Apart from pigs and deer that I find hard enough bowhunting let alone a barky GSD OMFG WHAT IS THAT DAD 🤣



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Cats, you want to expose your dog to cats. They are tempting and everywhere.
> 
> Heavy exposure occurs the first year for my dogs and then to a lesser degree, lifelong.


Cool. Thanks bro. I'm not sure how to get a puppy that wants to chase blowing leaves close to a cat, though.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Dude, imma girl.

Friends? Neighbors? Family? Pet store? Adoption center?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Dude, imma girl.
> 
> Friends? Neighbors? Family? Pet store? Adoption center?


Lol thanks sistah! 🙂

Friends 🤣 Okay I try pet store 👍


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Lol thanks sistah! 🙂
> 
> Friends 🤣 Okay I try pet store 👍


Lol No problem friend!


----------



## Jax08

ahhh...cats. One of the happiest days of my life was calling my super high prey drive, fascinated with cats, girl off a stray cat in our yard while it was racing for the road. Yup....cats.


----------



## Fodder

cats are pure evil. joking, sort of 🤣
how’d i do @WNGD


----------



## Momto2GSDs

When my pups were born, I sent my last 2 breeders a cd player and several cd's of fireworks, all different gun noise (and bombs) and children playing, crying and screaming! 
One would increase the sound when they were not going to be at home!


----------



## Orphan Heidi

chuckd said:


> I literally lol'd reading this at work. We call them "Wal-Folk".
> 
> ORPHAN HEIDI, where the heck did you happen across a manatee?!


We have them all around me in our waters here in Central Florida. my son's husky/shepherd female used to enjoy swimming right alongside and playing with them in the intercoastal backwaters. They're just gentle giants and harmless.
They migrate here during the winters to escape the cold waters up north. Our water usually stay around 70 degrees, if spring fed. Very interesting critters, and often have a baby alongside.


----------



## Dunkirk

Footy, cricket, baseball, practice fields where people are running around chasing stuff. A polo match would be interesting. People on horseback, chasing balls.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Not sure if these were already mentioned. Banks, both drive up and inside, Town Hall to do ligitamate business where the pup has to sit and wait, post office. Grab a shopping cart in a parking lot and take a walk around the lot.

Also aluminum ramps for wheel chair access.


----------



## Sabis mom

Halloween costumes. No wait, already mentioned Walmartians.


----------



## chuckd

Heartandsoul said:


> Not sure if these were already mentioned. Banks, both drive up and inside....


In the same vein, fast-food drive thru windows.


----------



## tim_s_adams

WNGD said:


> Very young people, very old people


 And especially elderly with canes or walkers or wheelchairs, cause they make weird noises they have to get used to. 

My pup barked at the first older gent she saw using one of those new fangled canes with the 3 pads on the bottom. It just didn't sound quite right. LOL.

And they used a Walker on a concrete floor to test her during the GCG test, and she didn't flinch due to early exposure, so yeah, it was helpful!


----------



## Fodder

chuckd said:


> In the same vein, fast-food drive thru windows.


car wash!!


----------



## davewis

I also liked to take Pup to the local university for socialization. We would walk around the Quad (kind of the central open area) and sit on the grass and benches. If nothing else, college students can be counted on to act strangely.


----------



## Gwyllgi

Fodder said:


> car wash!!


One way to get a dog clean, I guess


----------



## Fodder

Gwyllgi said:


> One way to get a dog clean, I guess


😂 yes, that’s definitely what i meant!


----------



## Jenny720

This is some great list sounds tiring but a great list. Taking them on errands is a great way to multi task and run into something new each time. Important to have fun when encountering new things at any age. Beaches during the summer have so many things to encounter from small planes , helicopters different surfaces , crowds, kids, babies horses, wildlife, boats, quads, kayaks, loud music, bathrooms, outdoor dining, ambulance, fireworks, para sailers, surfers, jet skis, car shows, umbrellas that blow away, etc a favorite place of mine to bring the dogs.

Parks that have shooting ranges near by where one can walk the trails and have dogs hear gunshots at the same time and playgrounds, row not at ramps and docks. Any small animals. Veterinary office, grooming with dryers. Having had two winter pups sledding was something that was fun. Pulling the light plastic sleds behind them with car seat belt harness. Going sledding with kids down snow mountain. Agility equipment.


----------



## WNGD

Fodder said:


> cats are pure evil. joking, sort of 🤣
> how’d i do @WNGD


Perfect!
They are evil ....


----------



## LuvShepherds

This thread makes me want to run out and buy a puppy so we can do all these fun things. I laugh when I see cats listed because a trainer once said to get my dogs used to cats that aren’t running. How would I find one of those? The only cats we see are outdoors and running somewhere. The only times my older dog leaps the fence and runs is to chase a cat. I was never able to teach her that she can’t herd cats.

I would add all kinds of large objects and people carrying big things. My dog once barked at a pet store employee carrying a large bag of dog food on his shoulder that was 2’ higher than he was, because my dog had never seen that before. The man was 6’ tall, and the bag made him look more like 8’, so he seemed threatening. We went over and investigated and the dog calmed down when he saw it was just a person carrying something with a good smell.

A friend is a puppy raiser and one of her dogs flunked when it was exposed large stuffed animals in a store. They looked like animals but weren’t and the dog had never seen anything like it, and balked. That was a dog that had been just about everywhere, even on a train ride, but was released over a toy.

Another friend had a dog that barked at anyone wearing a hat. Which meant she barked a lot.


----------



## David Winners

I typically have Valor with me, so I just watch for opportunities. Fire station doing training? Jump in. He's been in a UPS truck going down the block. Watched helicopters land at the hospital. He's been on construction sites. At festivals with loud music and drunk people. Walking through a nursing home.

All of these were spontaneous. You don't always need a plan.


----------



## Fodder

LuvShepherds said:


> A friend is a puppy raiser and one of her dogs flunked when it was exposed large stuffed animals in a store. They looked like animals but weren’t and the dog had never seen anything like it, and balked. That was a dog that had been just about everywhere, even on a train ride, but was released over a toy.


this isn’t always due to lack of socialization and exposures... nor is a dog released for one reaction. it’s typically displacement due to overall stress in the work....but in the end, you’ve gotta provide a drop reason and the toy was the final straw


----------



## LuvShepherds

Fodder said:


> this isn’t always due to lack of socialization and exposures... nor is a dog released for one reaction. it’s typically displacement due to overall stress in the work....but in the end, you’ve gotta provide a drop reason and the toy was the final straw


Thank you for explaining. Wouldn’t it help the puppy raiser to have more information than that so they can adjust their work? Or would it matter if the dog doesn’t have the temperament?


----------



## Fodder

LuvShepherds said:


> Thank you for explaining. Wouldn’t it help the puppy raiser to have more information than that so they can adjust their work? Or would it matter if the dog doesn’t have the temperament?


our school provides a more comprehensive drop notice, i can’t speak for the process of other schools. but yes, being released for faulty temperament is no fault of the raiser. if there were a handling issue - it’d be addressed much sooner. too many reasources go into these dogs, they aren’t going to allow a volunteer to mess that up. happy to discuss more via PM.


----------



## WNGD

Well behaved dogs on outdoor bar patios should be everywhere like you see in the UK


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> Well behaved dogs on outdoor bar patios should be everywhere like you see in the UK


Myrtle Beach boardwalk


----------



## DeniseO

Gwyllgi said:


> Take to amusement arcades, where there is a lot of noise and lights and just walk through with your pup on a lead or even theme parks and outdoor public markets.
> 
> If there is a farm near you or a petting zoo and they allow dogs, you could take your pup but keep on a lead. Walk past fields that have animals in there but again make sure that your pup is under control.
> 
> stand outside airports as the planes are landing and taking off, take your pup to the docks and walk around the boats.


How is it going . If well any tips? My almost 6 month old girl gets so over stimulated and I don’t really know how to help


----------



## ripwolf

WNGD said:


> Very young people, very old people


He's around very old people 27/8/366. Won't more exposure fmess him up?


----------



## ripwolf

chuckd said:


> In the same vein, fast-food drive thru windows.


Or people in Awful House at 3a.m.😂


----------



## Sabis mom

Now I am trying to figure out where to find an armadillo!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Sabis mom said:


> Now I am trying to figure out where to find an armadillo!


Texas...


----------



## Sabis mom

tim_s_adams said:


> Texas...


A long way from Nova Scotia. Can I import one?


----------



## dogfaeries

Sabis mom said:


> A long way from Nova Scotia. Can I import one?


They’re pretty creepy. 

When I was a kid (in Texas) one of them was digging up our lawn, and my mother was losing her mind over it, lol (perfect lawn). She called the MPs (military police) to come out and get it out of the yard. It was about 10 at night and here they come. Why they actually showed up I have no clue. They must’ve been bored. They wanted to shoot it (bad idea), but it trudged off into the woods behind the house. 

That’s my armadillo story.


----------



## dogma13

I have a storyWe were camping along the Texas side of the Red River,sitting around the campfire at night. We hear something walking towards us through the woods, crunching leaves and snapping branches loudly. It sounded BIG! Then an armadillo comes into the clearing, stopped and checked us out,then went on his way. I think they're pretty cool.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

Sabis mom said:


> A long way from Nova Scotia. Can I import one?


I have at least 2 right here in my courtyard in their deep holes. My dog isn't fond of them and sniffs the air to see if the armadillo is out roaming around before she trots out in the dark early am.
I'm guessing she's confronted them before and either the critter snaps at her or smells real bad cause so far it's the only thing on the farm here that rattles her.
Now big big turtles are no problem. She likes to pick them up and carry them around.


----------

